
Ask HN: What laptop/tablet to use while commuting on train? - jklein11
I may need to commute to NYC from NJ and am looking for a tablet or possibly chromebook to use while on the train. Does anyone have any recommendations? Bonus points for having a real OS and LTE support.
======
HuShifang
A 2-in-1 Chromebook (folding form factor) with a stylus and Crostini support
for Linux apps may serve you well.

I've been fairly happy with my Samsung Chromebook Pro on BART in the SF Bay
Area -- in tablet mode I watch lectures using VLC, read PDFs using Xodo, and
take handwritten notes (often while splitting a screen with one of the former
apps) using Squid. And I can always flip it into laptop mode and run Linux via
Crouton for Vim, Octave, REPLs, and QOwnNotes. (I use my Android phone to
create a WiFi hotspot when needed for email etc.) Everything syncs up over
Dropbox using Dropsync. The aforementioned Android apps all run quite well for
me.

(I probably wouldn't recommend the Samsung CBP right now - it's a bit old, and
Crostini support has been rumored for a while now, but never materialized.
Especially if you want LTE. But Chromebooks are at this point pretty good as
Linux and Android machines, and the styluses work well for note taking.)

------
tluyben2
No real OS but I use an iPad pro 11, mostly because it never fails to work
(including it’s excellent battery life and fast charging). For a real OS; I am
still looking; I found the surface pro annoying after a while (and the one I
had had miserable battery life). For now only intentionally hampered devices
work for me in commute; either too small (Pocket or Pandora) or limited OS
(Android/iOS). All other I tried are either too big or crap battery life; even
the big winners like Lenovo X* or T* or macbook pro really do not have more
than a few hour battery for my workflow.

------
rmoon1022
I am an iPhone user but iPad mini is expensive for commuting about 60mins so
I'm thinking to buy YOGA Table. I'm not sure how long does it take to go NYC
from NJ, because I'm living in Japan.

------
saluki
Get a last gen macbook air 13", they should be on sale/clearance.

------
moajday
iPad always worked for me. I usually read books and read other software
developers' code while using "moving machines". It should suffice for you too.
Happy commuting!

------
Kastakin
Second hand T450, I'm really in love with this machine!

------
whttheuuu
Macbook

